# Getting hammered by my goats.



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Today Destiny rammed me 8 times in the shin. Needless to say I am bruised and sore.
Chevani was playing with her cousin outside of the coral so I went in to feed her and Gizmo. She out circle me and kept ramming me. Holloring the whole time. Gizmo just ztood and watched not k owing which way to go.
What do I do to gst her to stop. Its truly like she did not want me. Only wanted Chevani.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Are these bottle babies? Bottle babies have no clue how to be good animals lol I have tried the tough love and they are just so focused on bottles it’s in one ear out the other. Humans are nothing but food and when they get it about 4X a day that’s all they expect from you. Honestly though after weaning, and I mean after they finally get it threw their heads there is no more bottles they do calm down. Depending on how old they are a lamb bar kinda takes you out of the picture to a degree and they are a lot more respectful. 
If these are older I would figure out for sure if she has something against you personally or just super eager for hay. If it’s just food related you can try feeding over the fence instead, move the feeders where you don’t have to go in. If that’s not a option the start with a water gun. Spray her in the face when she starts getting in your personal space. This honestly does nothing with mine but has worked for others. I go a bit more tough love and make a lasting impression that I’m the queen and the queen doesn’t like that and I pull out the hot shot. After one time they learn fast. But start with the squirt gun


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I too would recommend a water gun or a spritzer. She could be reaching adolescence and trying to assert her dominance. Spritz her in the face and sternly say "no". Don't let her bully you into getting what she wants either. Only pet her when she isn't begging for it. If she's in your way when you are walking, don't go around her. Gently walk into her until she moves out of the way. This is something a herd queen will do with other goats. You have to try and speak her language. She's going to get bigger and more persistent, so now is the time to nip it in the bud. Just like you wouldn't let your children bully you, you have to do the same with goats. We discipline them because we love them.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Have you watched Chevani when she feeds them? Does this happen to her? Does Destiny try doing this to her? Maybe Chevani has a strategy that allows her to cope with this kind of behaviour? It would be interesting to know.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Another thing that comes to mind is that Destiny was hurt by a stranger. Maybe that was an adult, and she is less trusting of adults now, but trusts Chevani, the child?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. Destiny is 8 months old now and Gizmo is 6 months old now. Destiny was severely kicked by an old worker of mine at 3 months.
Chevani has actually put both goats on their backs and sat on them. Destiny is a small mountain goat and Gizmo is a ND Wether.
I think yrsterday I smelt of other people. She dont like strange smells on Chevani or me. 
I tried squirting yesterday. It did nothing.
So because I walk with a hiking stick, it has a sharp tip, I had no choice but to jab her just behind the shoulder.
It gave me enough space to get out.
I dont think it was about the food. 
I am so confused. So Chevani will be doing feeding rounds from now on. I an going to order myself a cattle prodder so that I can spend time with them. I am physically not capable of toppling and sitting ontop of two goats.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It just hit me. A farmer fetched the three Emus that share the grazing pen with Destiny. I was at an auction and I suspect they may have manhandled her because shebtried to defend her Emus from being taken. I suspect the change was too much


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And yet today as calm as a cucumber


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Could she maybe have been in heat perhaps?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Something you could do to make it a little safer around her if you are worried about it is you could file the tips of her horns. It doesn't hurt them as long as you don't go too far and you can sometimes get the tips quite blunt.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It is possible. I am just thinking her whole lifestyle just changed. She is calmly lying at my feet sleeping now. We even got to take them for a walk today. 
Yesterday was just weird


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am going to put pool noodles on them over the weekend. The vet said he will file them when he comes to do her hooves. Hopefully it helps


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m amazed to learn that squirt bottles don’t work on some goats. Mine HATE water in the face so much. I need to start carrying one again, because the young buck thinks it’s okay to jump up on me with his hard little feet and try to steal food. Lol

As for your situation with Destiny, it might have just been a one time thing? My Alpine doe suddenly attacked my daughter one day when she went to bring her in for milking. Repeated headbutting. It was scary. She never did anything like that before, and never since. I wonder if maybe she just had some crazy hormones that day.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I saw yesterday, when strangers had found their way into their enclosure, Destiny got so aggressive she wanted to headbutt Chevani. It seems that when she is highly stressed she goes into a blind rage. I don't like it and am praying it never happens again


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tanya said:


> I saw yesterday, when strangers had found their way into their enclosure, Destiny got so aggressive she wanted to headbutt Chevani. It seems that when she is highly stressed she goes into a blind rage. I don't like it and am praying it never happens again


She is traumatized. Is there a way to have a goat grazing area that no strangers will enter?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I put a padlock on the gate.


----------

